# KC Chiefs HERF!!!



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

There is a cigar shop in Lee's Summit that has a smoking lounge that is free to all patrons. (i.e you need to buy something) They have 3 big screens,
wi-fi, coffee, tea, soft drinks, ice and you can BYOB. They say it can accomodate about 30 people. www.cedarboxonline.com

I have contacted the owner and they are cool with the idea of us having a Chiefs game day herf. Right now I am looking at Nov 5th at noon 
Chiefs vs. Rams.

Who's up for some football and cigars?!?!?!?!

Let me know if you are interested and I will work to set it up. Let me know if there is another date you prefer. It cannot conflict with LOLH VI or be too close to it because all of us that will attend it will need out tongues to recover.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

can't come up there but i am a chiefs fan now that they got herman edwards as the head coach. btw, did i hear right? you sold all the olds and got some pontiacs? glad to see you got some "REAL FREAKIN" cars,lol. anyways i will see you in a few months in springfield.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Man...

I'm down here in Texas but I would love to come to that herf and cheer for the Chiefs.

I like what I'm hearing about Herm so far and think he is going to be good for the Chiefs.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

To bad you guys aren't here in River Falls. You actually could herf WITH the Chiefs. I see them at the bars every now and then, since they are here for training camp.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I liked Herm in the Jets...Never worked out for him there.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

To far down the road for a real commitment, but I'm game!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

It's possible I might be able to do this, but I'm trying to trade for tickets to the St. Louis game. I"ve got season tickets and go to 3-4 games a year if any of you monkeys go the game lmk and will hook up for pre-game BBQ and smokes


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Jets fan from the begining, but since I've been in Mo for 25 years the Chiefs have really grown on me. Maybe Herm can keep things going. Let me know if it is on, I will try to make it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm interested.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

mildtomedium said:


> I'm interested.


What the Jayhawk Said!!!!

Drrgill


----------



## dgott20 (Aug 18, 2006)

Man! Diehard Chiefs fan here myself but don't live close enough to attend their games. Maybe I can convince the wife to move to Kansas City someday


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm in! As long as we don't head on out to St Lou for the game. My buddies and I have tix, so if any of you head out to Arrowhead for any games, let me know, and we'll tailgate/herf. BTW, the guys that we tailgate with have little sisters that are 21 and SMOKIN HOT, they are usually there too, so if you are dirty bastards like me that like to stare at hot KU chicks from Leahood, let me know!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

pistol said:


> I'm in! As long as we don't head on out to St Lou for the game. My buddies and I have tix, so if any of you head out to Arrowhead for any games, let me know, and we'll tailgate/herf. BTW, the guys that we tailgate with have little sisters that are 21 and SMOKIN HOT, they are usually there too, so if you are dirty bastards like me that like to stare at hot KU chicks from Leahood, let me know!


I'll be there opening day with my son (15) and possible my wife and daughter, but I always wear sunglasses as not to get:sl to often. LMK wear you park and we'll see how it goes. If not openong day we'll hook up on another game.

Rob


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Sure count me in too!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

cf2112 said:


> I'll be there opening day with my son (15) and possible my wife and daughter, but I always wear sunglasses as not to get:sl to often. LMK wear you park and we'll see how it goes. If not openong day we'll hook up on another game.
> 
> Rob


Sounds good, we'll be there as early as possible BBQ'ing and smoking stogies, it should be a great time, I'll PM you as it gets closer! If anyone goes to a game and wants to meet up, or really wants to go to a game, let me know and we'll try to work something out!


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I wanna bump this up so it is on your radar. I would like a good turn out. What more could you want, football, food, cigars and BYOB.

Get it on your calendars!!!!


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Are non-CS members allowed to attend? I live about 100 miles from Lee’s Summit and one of my good friends lives there, he likes cigars and big Chiefs fan, but not a CS member. I would love nothing more to watch the Rams get stomped while enjoying smokes, food, good drink, and be able to meet some members. Please let me know. 

Thanks

Berk


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Sure come on over and bring your friend! I hope more CS members show interest as this gets closer.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Excellent, I talked to my friend and he lives just a couple of miles from The Cedar Box, he said it’s a cool place with games and whatnot. That date is a little far off for a concrete yes, but I’m definitely planning to come. This will be my first HERF with some CS members. Do you need a headcount beforehand?


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I will be confirming with the cigar shop where the herf will be held tomorrow. Start planning now for Nov 5th!!!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I've got it penciled in. If the baby ain't come yet, or has been here long enough, I'll definitely be there!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nov. 5th is very do-able ..... count me in. 

Where in Indep. is the stogie store ??

-----edit-----

(ugh ... Lees Summit ... where's my head (don't answer that) ... I see your link now)

Count me in .. I'll be there.


----------



## Hackerson (Jun 21, 2006)

I would be up for it, but will be in the Lou to watch the indoor (I can't believe they play this game indoors, btw) game. Pistol, maybe I'll see you?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jeez, keith, you think you could get this further away? i know it's a short trip from lone jack, but DAMN! i'd have to pack a suitcase for that trip.
maybe have a raffle to pay for my gas money!!! :hn 

just pulling your leg.
i'm a tentative "no" as i don't know my wife's schedule that weekend (nurse's schedules suck).


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

IHT, We smoked in Village West. That's like 50 miles from my house and the ones downtown and Metcalf are over 30. 

I hope alot are coming. We have a great location. Remember to bring your favorite beer, liquor or libations. We have some coolers to put it in. We will probably order some pizza from a local shop. I figured that we would each throw a few bucks in a hat and we can chow down. 

I am planning a drawing/raffle for some donated items. If you have any items that you would like to donate send me an email/PM and bring it along.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Hackerson said:


> I would be up for it, but will be in the Lou to watch the indoor (I can't believe they play this game indoors, btw) game. Pistol, maybe I'll see you?


Man, I'd like to go, and all of the folks that we tailgate with will be there, but work is kicking my ass, so I don't think I can do it. However, look for an 84 buick lesabre hearse that's all customized out for the Chiefs! That's my friend Buddy, and he'll be rocking out there!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

rkt said:


> I wanna bump this up so it is on your radar. I would like a good turn out. What more could you want, football, food, cigars and *BYOB*.
> 
> Get it on your calendars!!!!


Is That Bring your own Bottle or Bring you own Brother of the Leaf.

I plan to be there and wanted to Bumb us up!

Drrgill


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Everyone be there anytime after 11:30. Game time noon. 

This is BYOB = bring your own bottle
and
BYOBotl = bring your bro of the leaf

See ya there!!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Alright KC Folks. 
I'm going to do my best to be there.

My brother happens to be going to state (in soccer) this weekend so if I get home from that, saturday night, chances are i'll probably be able to make it.

hope to see everyone there.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sorry guys, going to have to miss this one. I have a fishing trip and will be gone all weekend. Hope you all have a good time.

Joel


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a CS newbie, but I might stop by if that is okay! I usually watch the Chiefs games at the Merchant, but the Cedar Box is a good place also.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JHawk said:


> I'm a CS newbie, but I might stop by if that is okay! I usually watch the Chiefs games at the Merchant, but the Cedar Box is a good place also.


As a newbie myself, this will be the first herf I'll been able to attend thus far ... sooooo... t'would be good to have a fellow newbie in the midst.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

monsoon said:


> As a newbie myself, this will be the first herf I'll been able to attend thus far ... sooooo... t'would be good to have a fellow newbie in the midst.


Jhawk and Erratum....Everyone is welcome old and new....I broke my Cherry at the Land of Lincoln Herf 4 years ago it was like a T-Baller stepping into the word series....Everyone made me welcome and we are all bond by the Leaf and love to share. Just show up Introduce yourself and have a great time!!

Drrgill

PS-Jhawk Im a KU Grad myself look me up we can talk about that Crappy football!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Gunna try & make it, but not certain ... came home this eve feeling like ... what's that term I heared on this forum the other day ... "butt butter" ?? ... that's pretty fitting actually.

'tis 9pm & I'm calling it an early, in hopes that I feel up to sittin' & smokin' for the Chiefs game tomorrow.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, the wife caught a nasty bug yesterday. She is not feeling well and would rather I not be gone all afternoon. So I will have to miss the Cedar Box Herf!  Have a good time everyone, and Go Chiefs!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Hope everyone had a good time here .... wish I could have went, but ... honestly ... I dunno how long I'm staying here (work) today even. I still feel like crap. (ugh)


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Well, the 3 of us that showed up had a good time. We had snacks, cheese and crackers, chips, sodas, bourbon, beer, football and cigars. I sure wish more could have made it. It is a great place to have a herf and you missed out. I told Blake and Alan yesterday how disappointed I was personally and disappointed for the owner of Cedar Box. 

I see a couple of newbies couldn't make it but I thought the LLG's would turn out for football and cigars.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

rkt said:


> Well, the 3 of us that showed up had a good time. We had snacks, cheese and crackers, chips, sodas, bourbon, beer, football and cigars. I sure wish more could have made it. It is a great place to have a herf and you missed out. I told Blake and Alan yesterday how disappointed I was personally and disappointed for the owner of Cedar Box.
> 
> I see a couple of newbies couldn't make it but I thought the LLG's would turn out for football and cigars.


:tpd:


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I sure was bummed that I couldn't make it... I already told the wife that I AM going to make the next HERF -- no matter what!!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

rkt said:


> Well, the 3 of us that showed up had a good time. We had snacks, cheese and crackers, chips, sodas, bourbon, beer, football and cigars. I sure wish more could have made it. It is a great place to have a herf and you missed out. I told Blake and Alan yesterday how disappointed I was personally and disappointed for the owner of Cedar Box.
> 
> I see a couple of newbies couldn't make it but I thought the LLG's would turn out for football and cigars.


*Well Guys sorry I missed it...I had planned on comming and was running late after Church...No excuses I could have made it Just chose not to. I drove 480 miles a week ago to the Hillbilly Herf in AR and the 3 of us and the other 3 made 6. Its always much fun but a bumber when you set it up and WE dont show. Send me your addy and I will send a Peace offering.

Thanks Drrgill*


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Best thing to do is set up another Herf! 

Anyone have any good ideas? With the weather turning, maybe do it again at the Cedar Box? Or Fox & Hound? Or McCoy's (as long as they turn on the air purifiers!)?


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Best thing to do is set up another Herf!
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas? With the weather turning, maybe do it again at the Cedar Box? Or Fox & Hound? Or McCoy's (as long as they turn on the air purifiers!)?


Any of those sound good to this newbie. A few more choices:

The Merchant in Independence is the shop I go to most often.
I have heard that Ameristar Casino pretty much allows smoking everywhere. We could meet up at their sports bar.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Ouch! I totally miss it?!?! I can't beleive the craziness at work (new work assignment) and home (baby overdue) blotted this out of my mind. I'd been looking forward to this one for weeks, and I could have used the respite! I need help! Don't anyone let me miss the next one!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

JHawk said:


> Any of those sound good to this newbie. A few more choices:
> 
> The Merchant in Independence is the shop I go to most often.
> I have heard that Ameristar Casino pretty much allows smoking everywhere. We could meet up at their sports bar.


You know, a casino herf might not be a bad idea....???


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> You know, a casino herf might not be a bad idea....???


sounds good to me man! BTW, how bout them Jhawks?! Sherron Collins was all over the place tonight!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

This doesn't have to be your next herf... but if there were a casino herf right after Christmas, like maybe the 26th or something, I'd be likely to make it. Actually, if there were a herf at fox and hound in independence or another one at the cedar box in ls after christmas I'd probably make it as well.

I'll be back for the holidays, and it'd be cool to meet up with some primates from my hometown.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope we can get another HERF organized! I am looking forward to meeting some new cigar smokers in the KC area!! :w


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Anyone want to step up and take the lead - or are you guys going to volunteer me? 

Next week is the short Thanksgiving week. For what it matters, I'll be out of town most of the week after Thanksgiving. 

Couple of thoughts ...

1) Chiefs Herf on Sunday December 17th. I know it's close to Christmas, but big deal! It's Sunday, so why not come watch the game with the rest of us?

2) Casino Herf between Christmas and New Years. Kind of awkward with the way the holidays fall near the weekends, but why not go for Thursday, December 28th. Come one, you're probably going to skip work on Friday anyway like the rest of the world!

3) Do them both!

For the Chiefs Herf, we could do the Cedar Box in Lee's Summit again. It was a good-sized room, multiple TV's with capacity of 20+, good ventilation and a little closer for our friends down south.

I love Las Vegas, but I don't know much about the local casinos except they let you smoke while they take your money! Anyone have a good suggestion for the particular casino? 

Guys, it seems like there are quite a few BOTL's in the KC area. I've only had the chance to meet a few people, so hopefully I can get some assistance here and we can get something cool pulled off.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Anyone want to step up and take the lead - or are you guys going to volunteer me?
> 
> Next week is the short Thanksgiving week. For what it matters, I'll be out of town most of the week after Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


The Chiefs game on Dec. 17 is a 3:05 kickoff, so we would need to make sure the owner is okay with staying open past the normal 5:00 closing time. I don't think it will be a problem.
Ameristar is the only local casino I have been to and it would work fine for us, I think. I would think the sports bar would be the place to meet.
I hope we can work this out!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Anyone want to step up and take the lead - or are you guys going to volunteer me?
> 
> Next week is the short Thanksgiving week. For what it matters, I'll be out of town most of the week after Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Please do not plan this around me since I'm not local anymore... but I am flying out on the 28th, so I'd be a no go on that one. I will NOT be hurt if it happens when I am not there. I'll be busy enough visiting friends and family. I will do what I can to make it if it's during the few days I am around. :dr


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Anyone else interested in trying to do something around the Chiefs game on December 17th?


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I would show up again. I think Myra would allow us to stay late at the Cedar Box (especially if we patronized her humidor) I would be will to talk to her about it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Odds are strong that you can count me out of this, as I've a 2:00pm ~ 4:00pm commitment on the 3rd Sunday of the month.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

The wife is okay with me going out to watch the games, so any Sunday (or Saturday) works for me!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hey guys, I will do my best to make both of the herfs this winter but its a three hour drive and i am on a college budget, But i will let you know asap on my attendence!!!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds good and I'll try to make it, but I'm heading to Florida tomorrow and with the new baby (2 weeks old now) it will be a game time call.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Anyone else interested in trying to do something around the Chiefs game on December 17th?


Thanks for the invite and pm, but unfortunately, I'll be in Korea from 26 Nov thru 20 Dec. It sounds like fun though, have a good time and cheer loudly for me!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> 2) Casino Herf between Christmas and New Years. Kind of awkward with the way the holidays fall near the weekends, but why not go for Thursday, December 28th. Come one, you're probably going to skip work on Friday anyway like the rest of the world!


Aw hell man! I love going to the boats! However, again, I'll be out of town. I get back from Korea on the 20th of Dec, then, I'm turning right back around on the 22nd and going to Park City UT with my wife to ski for a week. We won't get back until the 29th... I am really bummed that I'm missing both herfs, if the dates change, I'm in for sure though.
-Pete


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

allanb3369 said:


> Anyone else interested in trying to do something around the Chiefs game on December 17th?


Sounds good to me!! Keep me informed and thanks for the PM

Drrgill


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I talked to Myra at the Cedar Box in Lee's Summit. She says that it is no problem staying late on Sunday Dec 17th if we want to have another herf there. 

So anyone interested in the Cedar Box on Dec 17th?????


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Wish I could ... I'll be in Bucyrus KS from 2pm to 4pm or so.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

rkt said:


> I talked to Myra at the Cedar Box in Lee's Summit. She says that it is no problem staying late on Sunday Dec 17th if we want to have another herf there.
> 
> So anyone interested in the Cedar Box on Dec 17th?????


I've got it inked in on my calendar.! Now all I have to do is remember to check the da*n calendar...


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to meeting some new cigar smoking buddies in the KC area!! :w


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

From what I can gather, here's the summary so far ...

*Yes:* allanb3369, JHawk, Oog Oog, rkt, IHT and drgill.
_*No:*_ pistol, technorobo, monsoon (you can show up late, if that works??)
_*Maybe:*_ cigar_joel, cf2112

(corrections requested, please!)

Thanks to Greg for checking with Myra. If anyone needs directions to the Cedar Box, look at the first post by rkt. There is a link and you can get to a map. It's easy to find.

If anyone knows anyone else, please send them an invite. They don't have to be a member of CS - just a passion for cigars (and a passion for the Chiefs helps but isn't mandatory!).

Keep posting and hopefully we can get a few more people interested!

-- Allan


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

One thing that might throw a wrinkle in this -- the NFL's new "flex" scheduling. They might move the Chiefs-Chargers to the Sunday night game (7:15). I think they will announce which game they are moving sometime next week.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

allanb3369 said:


> monsoon (you can show up late, if that works??)
> 
> -- Allan


I'll see what I can do, but will have to play it by ear.....no promisses.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

JHawk said:


> One thing that might throw a wrinkle in this -- the NFL's new "flex" scheduling. They might move the Chiefs-Chargers to the Sunday night game (7:15). I think they will announce which game they are moving sometime next week.


That is the story out of San Diego this morning -- Chiefs-Chargers will be the Sunday night game. If that is the case, do we want to move this HERF up a week or what would you all like to do?


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

JHawk said:


> That is the story out of San Diego this morning -- Chiefs-Chargers will be the Sunday night game. If that is the case, do we want to move this HERF up a week or what would you all like to do?


Dang! The networks run the NFL $$$$$. We could move it to the weekend of December 10th (home game with Baltimore). I have season tickets, but can easily unload them. Guess it depends on how many people could come on December 10th.

The other games are December 23rd (away) and December 31 (home). For obvious reasons, it seemed like both of thoese are out of the question.

I don't know if I'm the only one interested, but a casino herf between Christmas and New Years sounds like a blast. I'm not a big gambler, but the atomosphere is kind of fun ... and different for KC.

Mr. Jhawk, could you fire off some PM's to everyone who's responded to this thread about re-scheduling the Herf due to the Chiefs/Marty Ball game being moved to Sunday night.

I'm headed off to bed and then to NYC in the morning. :s


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> From what I can gather, here's the summary so far ...
> 
> *Yes:* allanb3369, JHawk, Oog Oog, rkt, IHT and drgill.
> _*No:*_ pistol, technorobo, monsoon (you can show up late, if that works??)
> ...


Allan,

All the Yes and Maybe's (except IHT) have been PM'd. Also, I am flexible -- 10th or 17th if Myra wants to stay open REAL late.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

JHawk said:


> That is the story out of San Diego this morning -- Chiefs-Chargers will be the Sunday night game. If that is the case, do we want to move this HERF up a week or what would you all like to do?


Thanks for the PM Hawk....I stopped by the Cinderbox yesterday while in KC. It was their 1 year Ann.. Bought a few cigars....its set up very nice like a bar with bar stools. The 10th works for me just let me know.

Drrgill


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Thanks again for the PM, Jon. Either Dec date can work for me. I've been trying to check in regularly, but with a recent change in job responsabilities, plus the added distraction of a new baby girl in the house have me pretty busy and even more distracted then this feeble old mind is accustomed. Looking forward to seeing you all no matter when and where!

OO


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

drrgill said:


> Thanks for the PM Hawk....I stopped by the Cinderbox yesterday while in KC. It was their 1 year Ann.. Bought a few cigars....its set up very nice like a bar with bar stools. The 10th works for me just let me know.
> 
> Drrgill


The 10th would work on this end. I'll keep my eye on this thread for an decision.

Thanks for the PM, JHawk.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I'm sure we could move it to the 10th. Myra is very flexible on the schedule.
I can give her a call back and see if the lounge is booked.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I've got season tickets and I'll probably be at the game with my son & daughters. If not I'm there if I can sell the tickets, but the 17th works best.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

In addition to the 10th or 17th, I'd even be up for a get together this Sunday!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

OK... Have we settled on a definite date? I can't make it today (I'm giving my niece her first break from the baby since birth, and my first time alone with the baby... Yikes!). Sounds like the 10th may be better for the game and the Cedar Box. I posted a thread on a couple of other boards about this event, but a definite date would help.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Oog Oog said:


> OK... Have we settled on a definite date? I can't make it today (I'm giving my niece her first break from the baby since birth, and my first time alone with the baby... Yikes!). Sounds like the 10th may be better for the game and the Cedar Box. I posted a thread on a couple of other boards about this event, but a definite date would help.


I was just getting ready to bump this thread myself! I hope it works out to do this on the 10th.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I talked to Myra at Cedar Box and she is ok with Dec. 10th. No one else has reserved the lounge.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

So, am I correct that the HERF is Dec 10th at the Cedar Box, around Noon?


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks good for me right now....whats the rules on drinks and snacks ....do we bring what we want or chip in money..or mooch off of other Gorillas..or..????

LMK

Thanks Drrgill


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

looks good for me too !!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Looks good for me right now....whats the rules on drinks and snacks ....do we bring what we want or chip in money..or mooch off of other Gorillas..or..????
> 
> LMK
> 
> Thanks Drrgill


I think we can bring whatever we want -- including alcohol if that's your thing. Myra does have soda for sale there. 
I don't know if everyone wants to do this two weeks in a row, but she (Myra) MIGHT be okay with us staying late on the 17th -- provided we buy something while there!


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

It is BYOB and BYOFood. The lounge is available on Dec 10th and she is usually there after 5pm on Sundays anyway we can confirm that she will stay for a Dec 17th 7:15 game.
I probably won't make it at noon on Sunday. I have church commitments but will try to make it for the second half.

We could chip and order some pizza if anyone wants one.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

rkt said:


> We could chip and order some pizza if anyone wants one.


I'm good with that. I'm good with whatever, really ... it will just be nice to get out & meet some of you fine BOTLs.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Pizza sounds great to me! I am also looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Had to sell my Ravens tickets for a family get together wuth the in-laws :hn so I'm probably out on the 10th and witha 7:15 kickoff on the 17th I'm out then for sure.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Wow - glad there's been so much response. I'm glad a bunch of you are getting together this Sunday. Unfortunately, I cannot be there. However, I can make it on December 17th (7:15 PM game). 

Roll on guys and smoke a few for me on Sunday


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Let's hope they play better this week than last.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*IHTs- Secret Pipe Santa may be at this Herf!!....All the Boys and Girls can sit on Santas lap. Well the Girls can the guys will have to stand and hand me a list!! All you pipers bringum!!

IHT-SPS*


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Do we have a final head count for this?? I will be there!! :w


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*We could chip and order some pizza if anyone wants one.[/*QUOTE]

Pizza is good for me..Just let me know I have a lunch date (Herf Rookie) and we will eat there if you are going to have the Pizza.....No Liver Please!!

Drrgill


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

drrgill said:


> *We could chip and order some pizza if anyone wants one.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Pizza is good for me..Just let me know I have a lunch date (Herf Rookie) and we will eat there if you are going to have the Pizza.....No Liver Please!!
> 
> Drrgill


... But anchovies are OK, right? :dr :tg


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Oog Oog said:


> ... But anchovies are OK, right? :dr :tg


I love the little fish. Hamburger, Mushrooms, and Anchovies, from Pizza Shoppe is my favorite pizza, bar none.

But, that being said, I'll eat damn near anything.

Sooooooooooo ......

I take it that this Sunday is a go ... I'll be there ... hope others will too. If we decide to get food or whatnot is a secondary measure.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Oog Oog said:


> ... But anchovies are OK, right? :dr :tg


Oog----If you show I will eat the Anchovies!!!

See you Sunday!!

Drrgill


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

KC Herfers

I will be by around 1:30 keep a spot warm for me. Also If the pizza comes before I get there save me a piece. I will also be bringing a few pipes and many tobaccos...so all you Pipers bring your Briar and we can sample each others tobacco.

Go Chiefs


Drrgill


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting everyone -- only about 12 hours to go!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry all ... gunna be late getting there, but I'm on my way.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Had a great time! Mets some great guys, and it is a very nice shop with an excellent lounge. Unfortunately, I had to leave a little earlier than I would have liked. Sorry I missed any late arrivales, but perhaps I'll meet you next time.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a good time as well... even though the games didn't turn out very well! Sorry I didn't mingle more... I was a like a bump on a log! Next time, I'll get around to talking a little more! I hope we can do this again soon.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Well guys missed another one....but for a good cause....I was in KC and had a lunch date with a Young lady I have been seeing and she works for the Salvation Army. The plan was to have lunch and head for the Herf....If you saw the KC newspapers the salvation Army has a big push to get toys for kids this year.....well they had a great response and I spent the afternoon picking up donated toys for the kiddies. I don't like to make excuses but this was more important than the Herf. Sorry for any problems this may have caused.

Drrgill


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This was great, guys. Thanks for getting it together and a big thanks to the Cedar Box for hosting the HERF....nice little setup there. The day was quite enjoyable, tho the game was .... well ..... lets not talk about that game, eh ? 

Met some good people and smoked my first Anejo (46) ... which about knocked me on my less-than-ample ass, thank you very much.

Good times ... good times.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

What's the news on the late December HERF? Still the evening of the 28th?


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Good to meet some other Gorillas. Myra does have a nice place and she is really easy to get along with. In the future maybe we can get together there more.

For you that didn't come Myra had some good BBQ there. So after a brisket sandwich, ribs and sausages(and cole slaw and potato salad) I had a Party Short and then got a CAO Italia from the humi.(just to help Myra)

Recap: Game -sucked, food - excellent, cigars - excellent, friends - excellent so it was really and excellent afternoon.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *IHTs- Secret Pipe Santa may be at this Herf!!....All the Boys and Girls can sit on Santas lap. Well the Girls can the guys will have to stand and hand me a list!! All you pipers bringum!!
> 
> IHT-SPS*


ah, a sneaky corksucker, you are, SPS.
again, thanks for the excellent present, you went above and beyond (drrgill).

sorry, couldn't make it (and i don't check this area often).

did Warren (oog-oog) make any homebrew??


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> ah, a sneaky corksucker, you are, SPS.
> again, thanks for the excellent present, you went above and beyond (drrgill).
> 
> sorry, couldn't make it (and i don't check this area often).
> ...


heh ... I don't drink any longer, but I eyed that homebrew more than a few times. You'll have to ask John (Jhawk) how it was, but it looked fantastic from where I was sitting.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> heh ... I don't drink any longer, but I eyed that homebrew more than a few times. You'll have to ask John (Jhawk) how it was, but it looked fantastic from where I was sitting.


I had the Milk Maid Creamy Porter and it was FANTASTIC!! :dr 
Warren sure knows how to brew!!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry I missed it Gents. Sounds like a good time was had in spite of the game.

I will try for the next one or maybe we could meet up in Columbia for MU game, Iknow of a couple spots we could watch, drink and smoke. We'll have to do it before Jan. 8th as they're getting a new smoking ban:hn


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Anyone up for a casino herf - possibly between Christmas and New Years?


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Anyone up for a casino herf - possibly between Christmas and New Years?


I would be interested -- of course, I will have to check with THE BOSS first! Let me know a date and time, and I'll do what I can to be there.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I was trading PM's with Greerzilla (aka "David") and he'll be in town and available either Tuesday (12/26) or Wednesday (12/27). Either date is good for me. 

David says he prefers Tuesday (12/26), but either date will work. It would be cool if a few other guys could be there and show our fellow Gorilla a good time. 

Harrahs or Ameristar?

Do either of these dates work for anyone?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> I was trading PM's with Greerzilla (aka "David") and he'll be in town and available either Tuesday (12/26) or Wednesday (12/27). Either date is good for me.
> 
> David says he prefers Tuesday (12/26), but either date will work. It would be cool if a few other guys could be there and show our fellow Gorilla a good time.
> 
> ...


Let's shoot for 12/27, which will be my last night in town, but I think it'll work better for Allan. Also, if anyone wants to suggest a different casino, that's fine. Allan mentioned those two because I told him they were the ones I liked the best when I lived there.

Hope to see at least a few of you guys.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I've only been to the Ameristar and have really enjoyed it. But either one would be fine with me. I will talk to my wife and see if I can sneak away for a few hours on the 27th.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

David --

Looks like we might have 2 of us so far - if the "boss" lets JHawk sneak away!  

Anyone else ...?? Bueller??


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> David --
> 
> Looks like we might have 2 of us so far - if the "boss" lets JHawk sneak away!
> 
> Anyone else ...?? Bueller??


Well, I'll hopefully be meeting some friends there as well, up to four other friends, three of which will participate, but they are non-gorillas.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> David --
> 
> Looks like we might have 2 of us so far - if the "boss" lets JHawk sneak away!
> 
> Anyone else ...?? Bueller??


I checked with her this morning and she said "sure". So it looks like I am in!! Are we planning on eating dinner there also, or are we on our own for food?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what you two or the rest of the potentials would want to do, but I am thinking I won't be able to make it till after dinner time, 7 or 8 maybe.

Hope this doesn't change any plans. BTW, since my wife isn't from the KC area, she may be attending with me, but she doens't smoke, hope that's ok.

She might also hang out with my family, as they do get along well.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm happy with eating dinner there or getting something before. I was wondering -- should we start a new Casino Herf thread?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

JHawk said:


> I'm happy with eating dinner there or getting something before. I was wondering -- should we start a new Casino Herf thread?


If you want to, I think it sounds like a good idea. Go for it!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Dang! The 27th is Mom's eightieth. Big shindigs with the family out of town that day, so I won't be able to make it!  

Hopefully I can make it next time!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I may be able to swing by after work on the 27th.
depends on what time it is


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

tecnorobo said:


> I may be able to swing by after work on the 27th.
> depends on what time it is


Hey man, I hope you end up being able to make it. I think they are planning on meeting at 7. I will be fashionably late at around 7:30, maybe 8 but hopefully not.

There is a dedicated thread for this HERF here... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=52137

Hope to see you there!


----------

